# Power requirements for raised panel doors



## dgcutter (Dec 25, 2012)

How much horse power is needed for making raised panel doors? I have a Porter Cable 1 3/4 hp model 690.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Glen

No need to double post. I've posted a response over here

Regards

Phil


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Glenn;

For raised pane doors your router is going to be too small for that big cutting head. I only use my 3 1/4 HP router for raised panels. With all the sales going on during this season this should be a good time to buy.


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

I use my 7518 in my table for all door work.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I used a mastercraft(canadian tire store brand) 2 1/4 hp.Had to make 4 or 5 cuts,feeding very gingerly on the last couple cuts.Still had stalling and chatter problems.Tryed the vertical style cutter,did not like it.Was very awkward keeping the panel steady and feeding smooth even with a extended height fence.I now have a pc 7518,a rough cut and one finish pass seems to work very well.
just my two cents


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Horsepower for raised panel doors*



dgcutter said:


> How much horse power is needed for making raised panel doors? I have a Porter Cable 1 3/4 hp model 690.


That will probably be sufficient. Try your router and bit on some scrap material. Start with a partial cut, and progress to more material as you go along. You will be able to establish how much material your router can comfortably remove on a cut. Also, taking finer progressive cuts will usually result in a smoother final finish.

Gerry


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Glen
> 
> No need to double post. I've posted a response over here
> 
> ...


I answered there also.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

al m said:


> I used a mastercraft(canadian tire store brand) 2 1/4 hp.Had to make 4 or 5 cuts,feeding very gingerly on the last couple cuts.Still had stalling and chatter problems.Tryed the vertical style cutter,did not like it.Was very awkward keeping the panel steady and feeding smooth even with a extended height fence.I now have a pc 7518,a rough cut and one finish pass seems to work very well.
> just my two cents


Al- 

Your technique? This should not be, "I can do this is X many cuts." That is not a 1 or 2 cut bit. This is not on a shaper. Done a lot of these in the past 40 years. Taking off too much at a time too fast... Look, feel and listen to your tool and the work.

Look at my post in his other thread. Something in that post might be of help for you.

Yes, time is money. But I don't rush through things where safety and quality of work is concerned. That and if I'm struggling to do something, then maybe I should see if that is the right way for me. 100+ ways to do the same thing. Make sense?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I admit I was only testing my newly aquired 7518.I will not be using it for my project until well into the new year.At that time i will get a better feel for the bigger router,and may take more cuts in practice until finding a sweet spot.sorry should have worded differently.My point was the small router did not work well for me.Even with shallow cuts for the last few cuts the large cross section of the large diameter cutter put considerable strain on the smaller router.This is just what I found in my case.I was working with maple.
Not sure what you meant by "your technique",Mike.I was feeding along a fence,taking multiple cuts,raising the cutter in incraments until the desired profile was achived.Is this incorrect?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd be more concerned about the speed control, if any. I believe the 690, unless a newer variable speed lrvs, is a fixed 27,000 rpm machine. Much to high for most panel bits. I believe Bj posted a thread a few months back on making raised panels with smaller routers so I don't think HP is as big an issue as is sometimes percieved.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

al m said:


> I admit I was only testing my newly aquired 7518.I will not be using it for my project until well into the new year.At that time i will get a better feel for the bigger router,and may take more cuts in practice until finding a sweet spot.sorry should have worded differently.My point was the small router did not work well for me.Even with shallow cuts for the last few cuts the large cross section of the large diameter cutter put considerable strain on the smaller router.This is just what I found in my case.I was working with maple.
> Not sure what you meant by "your technique",Mike.I was feeding along a fence,taking multiple cuts,raising the cutter in incraments until the desired profile was achived.Is this incorrect?


Not meant as a dig. Just an observation of possibly taking too much a depth of cut at one time at too fast a feed rate. That is all I meant by that statement.

I really am an amiable sort, just here to try to help people. Sometimes the wording comes across wrong.


----------



## dgcutter (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I did order a vertical panel cutter today. For the project at hand I just had planned to use a flat panel of veneered plywood. The style and rail cutter makes a 3/8" slot for that. So, I guess that means I need some 3/8" veneered plywood. The cabinet is a large (4'x8') storage cabinet that I made for my wife. It will be my practice doors. I thought I would make styles and rails for the doors to be nicer than just solid plywood doors. I really can't afford a new router right now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's a fixture you can make and use your vert.router bit..


===



dgcutter said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I did order a vertical panel cutter today. For the project at hand I just had planned to use a flat panel of veneered plywood. The style and rail cutter makes a 3/8" slot for that. So, I guess that means I need some 3/8" veneered plywood. The cabinet is a large (4'x8') storage cabinet that I made for my wife. It will be my practice doors. I thought I would make styles and rails for the doors to be nicer than just solid plywood doors. I really can't afford a new router right now.


----------

